# CBBT Sunday



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

We're fishing the CBBT tonight. Give a call: 289-5136 if interested.

Ric


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Give us a report later~!


----------



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

Plenty of stripers at the bridge. A couple of the guys went about a 1/2 mile past the Small Boat Channel and found a nice pod of 20 plus inchers.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Ric.............werked on my resume....who said I don't have priorities....wifey seein' me home lead to Honey-do's.......I hope I can still be welcome when yall go out again.


----------

